# QOD >  Question of the Day : Tell me about yourself ?

## Chandra Veenapoosa

Hello ,

Here is the question ,When an interviewer asks you to tell them about yourself, should you sum of your entire life in a few minutes speech?

Please explain on your approach and what would you cover in less then 3 mins 

Best,
Chandra

----------


## Chandra Veenapoosa

Here is my view.. Please add your comments 

This is the area where many candidates tend to misinterpret the question. While the interviewer is in fact asking you about yourself, they aren't interested in your overall life history. They also don’t want to sit there for 15 minutes while you give details of your life story. Always keep it a short narrative, ideally two minutes, of slight personal background but mostly your professional background. Explain your goals and their relation to the job you applied for. Discuss any achievements you have made, personally and professionally, but relative to the position. This is the opportunity to really sell yourself by providing your accomplishment, goals, etc.

Thanks,
Chandra

----------


## Apsara Vidhya

Not your entire life summary.Just start with your personal details and short and long term goals, your technical achievements and end with ur family details...tats enuf

----------


## ektakharade

hi, 
  here is format (For 1-3 Experience person)
I am prity kaur completed my BE in computer science from mumbai university. I am working as Software test engineer in Infosys since last 2 yrs in Banking and Finance Domain.

----------

